# Photo Contest Fundraiser Winners Announced!!



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

There were some really cute pictures on there! The four dogs in the costumes really made me laugh!:lol:

Congratulations to all the winners and I say if you are a GRF member stand up and take a bow!!!

Kathy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!!! Those are some great pictures. Jeanne, you must have had a blast with this.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Isn't Seamus a GRF dog?


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

(Sorry I didn't post the correct link earlier)

Yes, I believe Seamus is a GRF dog!!

I had such a blast with this! I could have never chosen...especially in the Senior Category! It really warmed my heart to receive all these precious photos along with their captions and stories. 

Can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, Seamus is very proud of his 2nd place finish for Count Dogula. He is a big hit with the kids in the neighborhood every Halloween. He enjoyed this costume. Some of the others, he hasn't forgiven me for.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Seamus' Mom said:


> Yes, Seamus is very proud of his 2nd place finish for Count Dogula. He is a big hit with the kids in the neighborhood every Halloween. He enjoyed this costume. Some of the others, he hasn't forgiven me for.


Well I wouldnt forgive you for the Peter Pan one either if I was Seamus, even if you did try to pass it off as Robin Hood!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought the one with Seamus catching the snowball deserved to win also


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

That was such a great shot too!! The judge had a REALLY hard time deciding on the winners but they are ALL winners in my book!


----------

